
Ask HN: Does anyone know what happened to Reia? - dakull
&gt;Welcome to Reia (pronounced RAY-uh), a Ruby-like scripting language for the Erlang virtual machine (BEAM).<p>link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tarcieri&#x2F;reia<p>&gt;FYI: Reia is defunct. No additional work on it is planned. If you are interested in the ideas behind Reia, I strongly suggest you check out the Elixir language, which is now in a more mature stage of development than Reia
======
dakull
Was just thinking out-loud: "Why not run a cvasi-Ruby implementation on the
BEAM?"

